# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  SOS παπαγαλάκι με πρόβλημα στο μάτι του!!

## Ilektra

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
 είμαι νέο μέλος στο φόρουμ και αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με το παπαγαλάκι μου :sad: 
έχω 2 παπαγαλάκια το αρσενικό λοιπόν είναι περίπου 8 χρονών (παπαγαλάκι τύπου budgie) και το αριστερό του μάτι είναι αρκετά φουσκωμένο . Στα τέλη του Πάσχα το ματάκι του παρουσίασε έναν μικρό ερεθισμό ,το πήγαμε στο πετ σοπ και μας είπαν να του βάζουμε betadin αλλά επειδή δεν είναι  εξοικειωμένος να τον πιανουμε στρεσαριζόταν και το σταματήσαμε ,έπειτα το πηγαμε σε κτηνίατρο το έλεγξε αλλά δεν του βρήκε τίποτα και είπε ότι ήταν ερεθισμός και θα περνούσε μόνο του.Επειδυνώθηκε όμως κάπως και του κάναμε λίγες πλύσεις με χαμομήλι ,τελικά αρχίσαμε να του βάζουμε tobrex σταγόνες 2 φορές τη μέρα για μια περίπου βδομάδα χωρις ν τ πιάνουμε αλλά το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται....... το μάτι του έχει φουσκώσει πολύ και μάλιστα έχει κοκκινίσει ενώ φαίνεται ότι το ενοχλεί . Παρακαλώ θερμά αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε και να με συμβουλέψετε γιατί δεν ξέρουμε τι άλλο να του κάνουμε και φαίνονται κάπως επικίνδυνα τα πράγματα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ηλέκτρα καλησπέρα! Προκειμένου να βοηθήσουμε όσο μπορούμε, θα θέλαμε μία φωτογραφία του ματιού που έχει το πρόβλημα καθώς και του υγιούς. Κατά τα άλλα η συμπεριφορά του πως είναι; Είναι ενεργητικό; Παίζει, τρώει;

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## Ilektra

λοιπόν θα σας στείλω τώρα φώτο έχει θα έλεγα πολλή όρεξη  λλά κοιμάαι περισσότερες από το κανονικό ώρες ωστόσω σκαρφαλώνει κάθε μέρα για να βρει τροφή κλπ δεν είναι όμως τόσο ενεργητικό όσο παλαιότερα

----------


## Ilektra



----------


## Ilektra

σας στελνω το υγιες κ το μολυσμενο ματι

----------


## jk21

Ψαχνεις να βρεις ειτε vibramycine σιροπι απο φαρμακειο ειτε tabernil doxiciclina απο πετ σοπ ή καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα (ποια περιοχη μενεις  ) και στο ματι μεσα βαζεις dexamytrex αλοιφη απο φαρμακειο  δυο φορες την ημερα τουλαχιστον για εβδομαδα 


και μας βγαζεις την κοιλια του πουλιου χαμηλα μεχρι εκει που κουτσουλα με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα

----------


## Ilektra

ωραια ευχαριστω για τις χρησιμες συμβουλες το ματι δηλαδη θα περασει ? μαλλον θα σας στειλω αυριο φωτο της κοιλιας του γιατι ειναι καπως στρεσαρισμένο ωστοσω η κτηνιατρος δεν του ειχε βρει κατι 
σας υπερευχαριστω για το χρονο που αφιερωσατε

----------


## jk21

οτι προτεινω , προφανως για να περασει ειναι αλλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητα μονο εκει το προβλημα 

ειτε συμβουλευεσαι αμεσα το γιατρο  ειτε πραττεις *αμεσα* οτι σου ειπα για φαρμακα και φωτο .το πουλακι δεν ειναι καλα και δεν εχει περιθωρια καθυστερησης ....

----------


## Ilektra

ωραια ναι, στην πολη που μενω δυστυχως  πτηνιατρος δεν υπαρχει και οι κτηνιατροι δεν γνωριζουν και πολλα 
οποτε αρχιζω ν τ χορηγω τα φαρμακα

----------


## vasilis.a

betadine βαζατε εξωτερικα φανταζομαι..βαλτο σε μικροτερο κλουβακι χωρις πολλες πατηθρες ετσι ωστε να τον πιανετε πιο ευκολα οσο διαρκει η θεραπεια.ειναι βασικο.ακολουθηστε τις συμβουλες ανωθεν.

----------


## vasilis.a

επισης βασικοτατο ειναι μια απολυμανση στο κλουβι και καθε 2-3 μερες να περνας με ξυδι σε χαρτι ολες τις πατηθρες γιατι εκει θα ξυνεται οταν εχει φαγουρα.

----------


## Ilektra

μια φορα βαλαμε μονο betadine διαπιστώσαμε οτι ειναι ακατάλληλο 
δηλαδη λετε να το αποχωρισω απο το αλλο παπγαλακι για τα καλα ?

----------


## jk21

σε τετοια εμφανης κατασταση ασθενειας , η καραντινα ειναι επιβεβλημενη

φαρμακα ξεκινησες; ποια;

----------


## Ilektra

δυστυχως οι φωτο με το στομαχι δεν ανεβαινουν με τιποτα
το ματι του παπαγαλου εχει βελτιωθει παρα πολυ
επειτα οσον αφορα την κοιλια προσπαθησαμε να παραμερησουμε τα πουπουλα και να τη δουμε ήταν καπου προς το μωβ χρώμα και πάνω πάνω καπως σκληρουτσικια χωρις να ξέρω βέβαια τι μπορει να σημαινει αυτο 
ακομη διακρινω μια υπερφαγια δηλαδη το πουλι ολη μερα θέλει να τρωει κι όταν του βγαζουμε την τροφη για λίγο την ψάχνει διαρκως παντου ολο κατι ψάχνει να φαει δε σταματαει καθολου 
σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων και παλι
 Ηλεκτρα

ναι εχω ξεκινησει φαρμακα την αλοιφη και το tabernil doxiciclina και εχω διαχωρισει τωρα τα πουλια

----------


## jk21

αν εχει αυξημενη διαθεση για φαγητο σε συνδιασμο με τη μωβ κοιλια που δειχνει ειτε ερεθισμο απο κοκκιδια ή μελανο συκωτι απο κοκκιδια ή μικροβιο  , θα ηθελα να συμπληρωσεις στην ποτιστρα και στη μυτη του κουταλιου esb3 που θα βρεις σε καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα τη δευτερα (ελπιζω να μην ειναι αργα .... ) ή αν βρεις υγρο cotrim σε φαρμακειο (μονο σε σιροπι ) για πιο αμεσα  ,τοτε μου λες να σου πω για αυτο δοσολογια

----------


## Ilektra

η υπερφαγια του παπαγαλου εχει μειωθει θα ελεγα παραδοξως σημερα 
αλλα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν οι κουτσουλιες του αλλαζουν λοχω της δοξυκικλινης που του χορηγουμε
ωστοσω το άλλα φαρμακο που μου γραφετε esb3 να το χορηγησω παραλληλα με τη δοξικυκλινη η ένα απο τα δυο ?

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες με ή χωρις φαρμακο αλλαζουν συχνα προς το καλυτερο ή προς το χειροτερο ; εσενα πως αλλαξανε; βεβαια δεν εχουν παλιο μετρο συγκρισης ... ουτε τωρα βλεπουμε πως ειναι 

η μειωση διαθεσης για φαγητο ειναι θετικο οταν πριν τα κοκκιδια ειχαν δημιουργησει υπεραυξηση ή αρνητικο αν ειναι κατω του φυσιολογικου ,κατι που συμβαινει συχνα σε μικροβια ή οταν τα κοκκιδια ειναι πια σε προχωρημενο σταδιο και το πουλι χαλια 


Να δουμε κοιλια και αν το πουλι εχει φουσκωμενο φτερωμα 


Μαζι εννοω τα φαρμακα

----------


## Ilektra

Οκ ευχαριστώ το πουλι προς το παρόν έχει φουσκωμένο φτέρωμα αλλά όχι τόσο συχνά  όσο 3 με 5 μέρες νωρίτερα  εμμ οι κουτσουλιές νομίζω ότι από όταν άρχισε ν πίνει το φάρμακο λίγο έχουν αλλάξει απ τη συνήθη μορφή τους και η οσμή τους είναι έντονη( του άλλου παπαγάλου δηλαδή δεν ήταν) 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ilektra

> οι κουτσουλιες με ή χωρις φαρμακο αλλαζουν συχνα προς το καλυτερο ή προς το χειροτερο ; εσενα πως αλλαξανε; βεβαια δεν εχουν παλιο μετρο συγκρισης ... ουτε τωρα βλεπουμε πως ειναι 
> 
> η μειωση διαθεσης για φαγητο ειναι θετικο οταν πριν τα κοκκιδια ειχαν δημιουργησει υπεραυξηση ή αρνητικο αν ειναι κατω του φυσιολογικου ,κατι που συμβαινει συχνα σε μικροβια ή οταν τα κοκκιδια ειναι πια σε προχωρημενο σταδιο και το πουλι χαλια 
> 
> 
> Να δουμε κοιλια και αν το πουλι εχει φουσκωμενο φτερωμα 
> 
> 
> Μαζι εννοω τα φαρμακα


Συγγνώμη που ξαναστελνω τόσο σύντομα αλλά το πουλι κοιμάται συνέχεια και οι κουτσουλιές του είναι χαλια έχουν γίνει καφέ και πολύ  περίεργες  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ilektra



----------


## Ilektra

η η κοιλιτσα του που φαινεται δυστυχως ελαχιστα και οι σημερινες κουτσουλιες αρκετα υγρες (να εφταιγε το αυγο που εδωσα εχθες ?)

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες ειναι χαλια ... ελπιζω να εχεις ξεκινησει και τα δυο φαρμακα .Αν το πουλι δεν πολυτρωει και πινει , ειναι αμεση αναγκη να σου δωσω δοσολογια για χορηγηση στο στομα 

κοιλια δεν βλεπω ...


το στομα εχει βγει εντελως θολα και δεν βοηθα η φωτο 

κρινω οτι το πουλι ειναι κρισιμα και αν πχ υπαρχει και θεμα τριχομοναδας που δεν μπορουμε να δουμε , αν δεν υπαρχει καθαρη φωτο στο στομα , δεν παιρνει και ολα τα φαρμακα που χρειαζεται .Απο την αλλη χωρις στοιχεια δεν μπορεις να δωσεις κατι επιπλεον  οταν δινεις ηδη δοξυκυκλινη για το μικροβιο που εχει δημιουργησει το προβλημα στο ματι (ισως και στο συκωτι ) και esb3 για τα κοιλιακα πιθανα απο ατοξοπλασμα (ειδος κοκκιδιων που χτυπουν και συκωτι )

----------


## Ilektra

Το δεύτερο δεν το έχω ξεκινήσει γιατί σκεφτήκαμε μήπως του έπεσε βαριά η πρώτη αντιβίωση μήπως να σταματήσω τη δόξικυκλινη το μου φαίνεται ότι υποφέρει το στομάχι του και βγάζει το χθεσινό αυγό μήπως το πείραξε δεν ξέρω δώστε μου δοσολογία και για το σιρόπι βέβαια που προτείνατε ώστε αν είναι να του βάλω (Υ.Γ να σας στείλω κ φώτο του στόματος αν τα καταφέρω ?)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι σιροπι ειναι σκονη το esb3 που θα διαλυσεις στη μυτη του κουταλιου στα 100 gr της ποτιστρας που ηδη θα εχει δοξυκυκλινη .Στο ποστ 16 ημουν σαφης ....  ελπιζω να μην ειναι αργα .Χρειαζονται και τα δυο φαρμακα και στο δικαιολογησα !

----------


## Ilektra

Εντάξει τότε ελπίζω να αντέξει μικρούλης μου, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Αν το πουλι δεν πολυτρωει και πινει , ειναι αμεση αναγκη να σου δωσω δοσολογια για χορηγηση στο στομα


διευκρινισε μου αυτο ,  μηπως χρειαζεται χορηγηση φαρμακων στο στομα 

περιμενω φωτο κοιλιας με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα και αν ειναι δυνατον καθαρη στοματος

----------


## Ilektra

Και τρώει και πίνει σε κανονικά πλαίσια  οπότε από την ποτίστρα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ilektra

επειδη ειναι πιθανο να μη βρω esb3 να μου γραψετε και τη δοσολογια για σιροπι cotrim να εχω την εναλλακτικη ?

----------


## jk21

σου τη στελνω  

esb3 ακομα και στις επαρχιακες πολεις εχουν σιγουρα καταστηματα με φαρμακα για κοτες και αλλα μεγαλυτερα ζωα 


αυτο αν το παρεις θα σου μεινει για καιρο μεχρι τη ληξη του ,το cotrim νομιζω ειναι ενα 6μηνο αν ανοιχτει

----------


## Ilektra

Οκ βρήκα esb3 μόνο που το πουλι τελευταία αρχίζει να πίνει πολύ νερό και να το κατουράει πολλά υγρά 
έπειτα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

βαλε οπως σου ειπα αμεσα μαζι με την αντιβιωση και esb3 

απο κει και περα  , δεν μπορω να βοηθησω περισσοτερο και θα γινω κουραστικος να ζητησω ξανα κοιλια και στομα σε φωτο ....

----------


## Ilektra

Εντάξει ευχαριστώ τις φώτο μακάρι να μπορούσα αλλά δεν κάθεται 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν δεν βγουν φωτο , δινουμε φαρμακα στα κουτουρου .Δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε την οποια εξελιξη στην κατασταση του και να αποφασισουμε αλλαγη ή συνεχεια αγωγης ...  

το πιανεις και βαζεις το κεφαλι του να κοιτα προς εσενα και να ειναι αναμεσα στο μεσαιο δαχτυλο σου και τον δεικτη . τους εχεις κλειστους στο λαιμο του αλλα εννοειται οχι τοσο σφιχτους να πνιγει .Με το ενα μικρο δαχτυλακι κανεις δακτυλιο που κλεινει προς την κοιλια και με τον αντιχειρα κλεινεις απο την αλλη μερια το δακτυλιο , αλλα δεν πιεζεις θωρακα . Με βρεγμενα δαχτυλα παραμεριζεις τα πουπουλα χαμηλα μεχρι κει που κουτσουλα και βγαζεις φωτο . Αν το πιασεις οπως σου λεω δεν μπορει να φυγει

----------


## Ilektra

Ωραια θα προσπαθήσω ευχαριστώ 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue

Ηλέκτρα πώς είναι το παπαγαλάκι..;  :sad:

----------


## Ilektra

Χμμμ αμφιλεγόμενο δεν έχει όρεξη αλλά δε χειροτερεύει κιόλας δεν ξέρω 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue

Συνεχίζεις τα φαρμακα του κανονικά;

----------


## Ilektra

ναι βεβαια

----------


## Ilektra



----------


## Ilektra

[δεν ξερω αν τα καταφερα καλα με την κοιλια του ¨ :sad:

----------


## Cristina

Ηλέκτρα, αυτό είναι το στέρνο του. Αυτό που έβγαλες χρειάζεται και επιπλέον το κομμάτι απο αυτό που έβγαλες μέχρι την αμάρα του. Το στερνό το βγάζουμε για να δούμε αν έχει καρίνα, αν είναι αδύνατο δηλαδή και την κοιλιά για ορισμένα όργανα, για να υπάρχει πιο στοχευμενη θεραπεία. 
Σίγουρα ούτε εσύ θες να το πιάσεις, ούτε αυτό , αλλά είναι για  καλό του, αν δεν θες να το χάσεις.

----------


## Cristina

Για να πιάσεις χωρίςνα σε δαγκώσει πρέπει να το πιάνεις απο πάνω και να κρατήσει το κεφάλι με τον αντίχειρα και τον δείκτη. Έτσι δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει το κεφάλι να σε δαγκώσει.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειχα γραψει τυχαια μεχρι εκει που κουτσουλα .... περιμενουμε φωτο

----------


## Ilektra



----------


## jk21

τωτα φαινεται το κατω μερος της κοιλιας μονο και η αμαρα  ,  αλλα αυτο τουλαχιστον δειχνει οκ

το πανω μερος τελειωνει εκει που αρχιζει πιο ψηλα ο θωρακας που εδειξες πριν ενα μερος του

----------


## Ilektra

Οκ θ κάνω άλλη μια προσπάθεια το απόγευμα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Κοίτα μια φωτογραφία για να καταλάβεις πως πρέπει να  την βγάλεις, τι πρέπει να φαίνεται.
http://m.imgur.com/XxFpIuB
Το πας το πουλάκι κάτω απο την βρύση που τρέχει λίγο χλιαρό νερό, παραμερίζοντας τα φτερά και πουπουλακια που έχει και μπόλικα και την βγάζεις την φωτο.

----------


## Cristina

Πως είναι το πουλάκι; Πάει καλύτερα;

----------


## Ilektra

Λοιπόν κατάφερα να βγάλω μια καλύτερη φωτογραφία 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ilektra



----------


## Ilektra



----------


## jk21

εγω και παλι ευκρινες το στερνο βλεπω αριστερα με την γραμμη της καρινας να δειχνει οχι παθολογικα  αδυνατο ευτυχως πουλι και αριστερα λιγο την κοιλια που οσο φαινεται ειναι οκ

----------


## Ilektra

Απλώς τώρα τελευταία δεν κελαηδάει αλλά τρώει κανονικά σκαρφαλώνει πέρα δώθε αλλά κελαηδήσματα καθόλου

 Θα ήθελα επιπλέον να ρωτήσω εφόσον του έδωσα τη δόξικυκλινη για 10 ημέρες αλλά το esb3 μέσα σε αυτή για περίπου πέντε μέρες να συνεχίσω το esb3;


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το esb3 δινεται με μικρο κενο 2 ή 3 ημερων , αλλες 5 μερες επαναληψη .Δεν ειχα δει καθαρη φωτο οταν ξεκινησαν τα προβληματα και δεν μπορω να ξερω αν οταν δοθηκε υπηρξε η σημαντικοτερη βελτιωση αλλα αυτο δειχνει πανω κατω το ιστορικο 

περι κελαηδησματων δεν μπορω να σου πω γιατι δεν εχω παπαγαλους να ξερω πως συμπεριφερονται μετα απ ασθενεια .Η κινητικοτητα του ομως ειναι θετικοτατη



* σε παρακαλω μην γραφεις συνεχομενα μηνυματα αλλα να επεξεργαζεσαι το προηγουμενο οταν ειναι τοσο κοντα χρονικα πχ 2 με 3 λεπτα .Ειναι κατι που εχει αναφερθει και αλλοτε

----------


## Ilektra

Επείγον το παπαγαλάκι μου πριν λίγο άρχισε ξαφνικά να τσιρίζει πήγα να δω το είχε πάθει είχε ανοίξει διάπλατα τα φτερά του και γυρόφερνε το κλουβί τσιριζοντας και κουρουλωντας περα δωθε κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησε μετά από 10 λεπτα πάλι το ίδιο και μετά πάλι ησύχασε εντελώς δεν ξέρω μήπως έχετε ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι με ανησύχησε ιδιαίτερα 
Τώρα το κάνει διαρκώς γύρνα γύρω από τον εαυτό του κουνά περίεργα το κεφάλι του και τρέμει που και που βηθηστε με 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

η εικονα ετσι οπως την περιγραφεις δειχνει νευρολογικης φυσης προβλημα  ειτε απο εγκεφαλικο ειτε απο παραμυξοιο ειτε απο καποιο μικροβιο που χτυπησε και νευρικο συστημα  αν και το τελευταιο δεν θα εδινε ξαφνικα συμπτωματα .Κυριως οι ηχοι που βγαζει , μαλλον παραπεμπουν σε εγκεφαλικο .Δες αν εχει αιμα μεσα στο στομα ή φαινεται αιμα εσωτερικα του δερματος  σε θωρακα ή κοιλια

----------


## Ilektra

Αίμα δε φαίνεται να έχει πουθενά μέχρι πριν μια ώρα ήταν μια χαρά τώρα σαν να εχει παραλύσει στραβώσει το κεφάλι του τρέμουν τα πόδια του τρέμουν τα φτερά του και γύρνα ανάποδα κάνει διάφορα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν γυρνα αναποδα μονο το κεφαλι προς τον ουρανο ,ειναι το λεγομενο stargazing twirling προερχομενο συνηθως απο τον paramixovirus 

αν ολο το κορμι , μαλλον ειναι εγκεφαλικο  . αν δεν ξερεις τι εχει προκαλεσει (αιμοραγια στον εγκεφαλο με σπασιμο αγγειων ή φραγη αγγειου χωρις αιμοραγια ) δεν μπορεις να ρισκαρεις με αιμοστατικη βιτ K konakion στην πρωτη περιπτωση ή με salospir και aspirin για αποσυγκολληση αιμοπεταλιων στη δευτερη ..... ειναι δυο πραγματα αντιθετα ....

----------


## Ilektra

Δείτε κελαηδάει κιόλας και δείχνει σαν να μην το ελέγχει 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ilektra

Το παπαγαλάκι βρίσκεται ακόμη στην κατάσταση κρίσης που σας περιέγραψα νωρίτερα υπάρχει κάτι που θ μπορούσε να το ηρεμήσει δείχνει να υποφέρει πραγματικά πολύ και δεν ξέρουμε τι να κάνουμε σας παρακαλώ για βοήθεια ξανά 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως μαλλον οχι .... δεν ξερω αν προσπαθησες να ανεβασεις βιντεο ή φωτο στο ποστ 59 αλλα δεν υπαρχει κατι

----------


## Ilektra

Συγγνώμη που ξαναγράφω τόσο σύντομα αλλά οι σπασμοί κρίσεις συνεχίζονται και τώρα βλέπω να βγάζει αίμα από το στόμα διαφωτίσετε με δεν ξέρουμε τι να το κάνουμε όλο το βράδυ δείχνει υπερβολικά ταραγμένο 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν βγαζει αιμα απο το στομα  , πιθανοτατα εχει εγκεφαλικο ή εσωτερικη αιμοραγια απο αλλο λογο .Δεν στο λεω υπευθυνα γιατι καθε περιπτωση αιμοραγιας εχει την αντιμετωπισης της και γω επιστημονας δεν ειμαι .. αλλα αν θες βρες βιταμινη k3 konakion απο διανυκτερευον φαρμακειο και δωσε 1 με 2 σταγονες στο στομα 

δες αν εκτος απο το αιμα , υπαρχει καποιο ξενο σωμα στο βαθος του στοματος

----------


## Ilektra

Δυστυχώς ψόφισε μάλλον από εγκεφαλικό σήμερα το πρωί θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ήταν λόγω ηλικίας εμείς το είχαμε σχεδόν 8 χρόνια αλλά δεν ξέραμε την ηλικία του όταν το πήραμε από το Pet Shop εσείς τι πιστεύετε ;
Ωστόσο θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για το ενδιαφέρον και τη βοήθεια σας που ήταν πραγματικά  πολύτιμη (τώρα μάλλον θα πάρουμε παρέα στο θηλυκό που είναι μόνο του )

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Oldjohn

> Δυστυχώς ψόφισε μάλλον από εγκεφαλικό σήμερα το πρωί θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ήταν λόγω ηλικίας εμείς το είχαμε σχεδόν 8 χρόνια αλλά δεν ξέραμε την ηλικία του όταν το πήραμε από το Pet Shop εσείς τι πιστεύετε ;
> Ωστόσο θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για το ενδιαφέρον και τη βοήθεια σας που ήταν πραγματικά  πολύτιμη (τώρα μάλλον θα πάρουμε παρέα στο θηλυκό που είναι μόνο του )
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


συνήθως 8 χρόνια ζουν αυτα τα παπαγαλάκια, συλλυπητήρια

----------


## Ilektra

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ νομίζω πως μάλλον είχε έρθει η ώρα του 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Ηλεκτρα , κριμα 

Μπορει να ηταν μεγαλο , αλλα  το εγκεφαλικο δεν εχει ηλικια ... μπορει να συμβει οποιαδηποτε στιγμη

----------


## Cristina

Κρίμα... Είναι δύσκολο να χάνεις πουλάκι μετά από τόσα χρόνια συντροφιάς!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κρίμα. Έζησε όμως πολλά όμορφα χρόνια κοντά σας που το φροντίζατε. Βρες παρεούλα για το άλλο να μη νοιώσει μοναξιά.

----------


## SUNNY

Επηδει και εγω ειχα βρεθει σε μια παρομοια θεση με τα παπαγαλακια μου και τα ειχα παει τελεικα οπως αποδεικτικε σε εναν ασχετο κτεινιατρο .
 Το πουλακι το πηγατε σε κτεινιατρο ή πτηνιατρο? :Big Grin:

----------


## Ilektra

Εδώ που ήμαστε πτηνιατρο δεν έχει δηλαδή νομίζω και στους υπολοίπους νόμους της Κρήτης οπότε το πήγαμε σε κτηνίατρο που είχε και κάποια ειδίκευση στα πουλιά 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές και τις συμβουλές φυσικά 
Σίγουρα βέβαια είναι δύσκολο να χάνεις το πουλάκι που είχες τόσα χρόνια κοντά σου και μάλιστα βλέποντας το να βασανίζεται και μη μπορώντας να το βοηθήσεις  ,θα φροντίσουμε για πάρε ούλα στο άλλο και θα σας τα γνωρίσω αργότερα στο φόρουμ 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

